# Roofing Tar on Wall



## H8Mondays (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps something like acetone or a commercial product like Goof Off would work for your tar removal? However, you'll probably end up having to touch-up the paint a bit too.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Depending on how wide spread it is, it might be easier to dig it out, patch the wall and paint. Smeared tar will bleed through paint. I don't know if the stain killer primers will hold it back.
Ron


----------



## bbowley (Aug 16, 2010)

I will try that. I don't mind having to repaint the room as it is small. Patched a roof and did not know that there was a small opening and some of the tar leaked through and down an inside wall at a corner.


----------

